# Anyone interested in a Southwest Florida Make and Take?



## doombuddy (Apr 7, 2013)

Myself and sharpobject live in Naples, FL along with Matrixmom. We miss the NJ/PA Make and Takes and would like to start having monthly Make and Takes here. I would like to schedule one fairly soon - before we're all going nuts with all the last minute stuff. And then have them monthly starting in December or January. I wouldn't mind having them at our house - although we can definitely take turns.

Who's interested??? 

ps I cheated and copied my wife's (she has not joined this forum yet) post.
http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=36079


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

Count me in. We might have another gal from my work...


----------



## doombuddy (Apr 7, 2013)

I will have to see when she is thinking about.


----------

